# My Job is turning me into an angry person.



## HannahBanana112 (Aug 17, 2017)

I have two emotions: Anger or Sadness. I get angry very easily now and instantly start screaming and cursing at people for little things. If I'm not angry then I'm sitting alone crying. Just today one person was blocking me in traffic and I instantly started yelling out my window until they got out their car in stood in front of my car and told me I was going to start acting like a civilized person or they wouldn't move. I'm not that person, I would have calm and waited not start yelling.

I didn't start acting this way until I got my new job. I deal with customers all day, very angry customers who like to scream and yell constantly. I know this is weird but when the customers start yelling at me I instantly either cry or get angry. I start thinking about all the times my family has said mean things or teachers or people from school or people I have come across in life. People would say mean things and I would just move on but now its like its starting to affect me.

I told my family I'm unhappy with my job but their only response is that people's words don't matter and that they are only strangers. That I need to suck it up and just work because my job pays pretty well. I already know this logically but for some reason I still let it affect me. I'm thinking about quitting but my family thinks I would just be running away from my problem and I'm going to keep facing the same issue if I just don't deal with it.

I don't know what to do, I feel so lost and confused. I don't know how much I can take people yelling at me constantly. I constantly just day dream about something better at the moment or me just yelling back at them for once or being fired so I feel less guilty.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

HannahBanana112 said:


> I have two emotions: Anger or Sadness. I get angry very easily now and instantly start screaming and cursing at people for little things. If I'm not angry then I'm sitting alone crying. Just today one person was blocking me in traffic and I instantly started yelling out my window until they got out their car in stood in front of my car and told me I was going to start acting like a civilized person or they wouldn't move. I'm not that person, I would have calm and waited not start yelling.
> 
> I didn't start acting this way until I got my new job. I deal with customers all day, very angry customers who like to scream and yell constantly. I know this is weird but when the customers start yelling at me I instantly either cry or get angry. I start thinking about all the times my family has said mean things or teachers or people from school or people I have come across in life. People would say mean things and I would just move on but now its like its starting to affect me.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you're having to go through this. As someone who works with actual customers, I'll never understand what drives people to act so rudely to someone giving you service.

I think you should quit. It's not worth staying if it's like torture, and you're suffering from it. From my experience, I felt a little better when I took control of my life and decided to forge my own path instead of the one my parent's tried to force me on.

It's all any of us can do.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Try this 

*The meaner or angrier they get the nicer you become . 
*If they are going too far don't be afraid to tell them that your only trying to help them and don't appreciate being spoken to like that . 

They are just frustrated and not thinking about any thing except them selves and their issue so generally will need reminding or teaching how to behave . At first you probably won't get a instant change but the next time they will check them selves . ( in most cases , some people are just jerks ) 

Follow the . Listen and let them vent , advise of a solution , act on the solution and follow up the solution . 

Try a few different ways and stick it out for a bit as it will strengthen your resilience .


----------



## Johnsheppard99 (Mar 1, 2015)

Retail yeah?
Sounds a familiar story. I think retail makes everyone angry. God knows how ive lasted 16 years, but I can't do anything else


----------



## Fox93 (Mar 13, 2015)

@HannahBanana112

If it's an option in your area, you might want to consider working for Instacart. I did retail for about a year, hated it, and decided to look for something else. What I settled on was what people are calling the "gig economy" or "sharing economy" - Uber is probably the most famous example of this, although it's definitely not the best for people with SA. Instacart isn't operating everywhere (only in the US - and even then, only in certain locations), but as far as entry-level jobs go, I've found it to be pretty much ideal.

Even if Instacart isn't available in your area, you might be able to consider looking for something similar.

The gist of Instacart is that you're shopping for people's groceries. That's it really. Usually, you also deliver the groceries - some people just shop and don't deliver, so if you don't have a car, it's still an option. But your chances of getting hired are a lot higher if you do both.

The pay varies from location to location, but in my area, it's a lot better than retail - and getting hours isn't too difficult. The only social components are:

1. Asking store employees for help finding groceries.

2. Texting (and, on rare occasions, calling) customers to make sure that you get the right items.

3. Delivering the groceries (which usually only takes 30 seconds to a minute or two).

I've been on the job since April, have delivered countless orders, and have only had one or two negative customer experiences. My interactions with people are always so fleeting, that there's barely anything to worry about.

If you're interested, I started a thread about it here - http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f39/instacart-a-pretty-ideal-entry-level-job-for-car-owners-2051809/

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Same here. I used to not get angry as easily before I started working at my job.


----------

